# Any advantage or disadvantage pocket holes screws and biscuit joinery together?



## Pburchins (Jun 7, 2013)

I am making a paint grade screen door using 5/4 poplar. I plan on drilling all of the pocket screws from the inside of the door. I was wondering if there is and advantage or disadvantage of using biscuits along with the pocket screws? Is this overkill or a waste of time? Any suggestions would be appreciated!

Thanks!

Patrick


----------



## JohnMcClure (Aug 24, 2016)

Biscuits don't add much structural integrity. Stub tenons would be very strong and not much more work than pocket holes.
Considering the weather exposure I'd think about stub tenons, otherwise the biscuits cant hurt ya.
Full tenons if you're equipped for it.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Pockets and biscuits is probably more work than using traditional joinery.

I love pockets, but wouldn't use them for a entry door.


----------



## BFamous (Jan 26, 2018)

To answer the question, no disadvantage to doing it other than more work for no extra return.

Biscuits will keep things aligned with no real structural value. Pocket holes will give structural value, and can keep things aligned if clamped up well when screwing.

I used a jessum mortise mill and tenons in mine three or so years ago… Dowels would be just as good.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree with John. I hate pocket holes!


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

Less clamping.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

As I posted in another thread on the subject, biscuits prevent the joint from slipping when you use pocket screws. However, as someone who has built over 100 residential doors, I'll tell you that pocket screws, even with biscuits added, will not hold up. Your door will fail, likely at the hinge stile joints.

You need to use M&T. My tenons are 1 1/2" for interior doors and 2" for entry doors. Loose tenons will work just fine too.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

I agree wit Rich, if you want this door to last use M&T joinery. If you do decide to use screws, just put them straight through the edges of the stiles into the ends of the rails and plug them. They will be far less work, less noticeable since the plugs will be in the edges of the doors, you won't have any alignment issues during assembly.


----------



## Pburchins (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you for all the great opinions! Since, I have cit the stiles and riles the only options left is using dowels or loose tenons. It sounds like the loose tenons is my best option! Thanks again for everyone's response!


----------

